# automatischer gameserverstart nach reboot problem..



## spikaner (5. Oktober 2008)

So ich möchte nen gameserver nach reboot automatisch starten aber bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin hier erstmal das Script

```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Starte den CSS Server.
#
clear
# user
CSUSER="spikaner"
PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin
# Wo is die auszuführende Datei
DIR=/home/cssource
# Wie heisst sie
DAEMON=$DIR/hlds_run
# Startparameter
PARAMS="-game cstrike -nomaster -insecure +sv_lan 1 +maxplayers 16 +map de_dust -tickrate 100"
# Name Beschreibung
NAME="cstrike"
# ausführen
su $CSUSER -c - screen -d -m -S $NAME $DAEMON $PARAMS
echo "$NAME $DAEMON $PARAMS"
exit 0
```
So die Console liefert mir das jetzt zurück

```
su: UngÃ¼ltige Option -- d
Aufruf: su [Optionen] [LOGIN]

Optionen:
  -c, --command BEFEHL          BEFEHL an aufgerufene Shell weiterleiten
  -h, --help                    Diese Hilfe anzeigen, sonst nichts
  -, -l, --login                Mache aus der Shell eine Login-Shell
  -m, -p,
  --preserve-environment        Umgebungsvariablen nicht zurÃ¼cksetzen und
                                die Shell beibehalten
  -s, --shell SHELL             SHELL anstatt der Vorgabe aus passwd
                                benutzen

cstrike /home/cssource/hlds_run -game cstrike -nomaster -insecure +sv_lan 1 +maxplayers 16 +map de_dust -tickrate 100
root@localhost:/etc/init.d#
```
Wo liegt mein Fehler ?

mfg Spikaner


----------



## spikaner (5. Oktober 2008)

p.s. 
ein 

```
# ausführen
su $CSUSER -c "screen -d -m -S $NAME $DAEMON $PARAMS"
```
liefert nichts zurück aber es wird auch kein dienst gestartet


----------

